# Favorite dessert, I think you ought to post



## LEFSElover (Jan 6, 2005)

recipe for it here for all of us to enjoy and maybe even, make.

Mine......
This has got to be it..
using the **crock pot at it's best!

TRIPLE CHOCOLATE MESS  

1 box chocolate (with chocolate pudding included) cake mix 
12 one ounce packages of cream cheese softened 
1 large box dry chocolate pudding 
1 large bag chocolate morsels 
3/4 cup oil 
4 *eggs* 
1 cup cola 

**5 quart crock pot with removeable crock that can be taken out, is really strongly advised.  Never have done this in the 3 quart Rival I have.

Rub down the inside of crock pot with *butter* all the way around and on the bottom. Mix all igredients. Pour into crockpot. Cook on low for 6-8½ hours. 
YOU MUST NOT LET YOURSELF BE TEMPTED TO REMOVE THE LID UNTIL THE TIME IS UP.  Don't start checking it before the 6 hour mark.

Serve with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream or alone!

Now, what's yours?


----------



## pancake (Jan 6, 2005)

I have tons of favorite deserts, that's not fair  I'm a pie/tart lover more than a cake lover. I love cheesecakes too.. and chocolate (obviously). So I'll post this last one I had, combing all my favorite things:

Chocolate and Vanilla Swirled Cheesepie: (Hersheys.com)
Ingredients: 
2 packages (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2 eggs 
1 extra serving-size packaged crumb crust (9 oz.) 
1 cup HERSHEY'S SPECIAL DARK Chocolate Chips 
1/4 cup milk 
Red raspberry jam (optional) 
Directions:
1. Heat oven to 350 F. 
2. Beat cream cheese, sugar and vanilla in mixer bowl until well blended. Add eggs; mix thoroughly. Spread 2 cups batter in crumb crust.
3. Place chocolate chips in medium microwave-safe bowl. Microwave at HIGH (100%) 1 minute; stir. If necessary, microwave an additional 15 seconds at a time, stirring after each heating, until chocolate is melted and smooth when stirred. Cool slightly. Add chocolate and milk to remaining batter; blend thoroughly. Drop chocolate batter by tablespoonfuls onto vanilla batter. Gently swirl with knife for marbled effect.
4. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until center is almost set. Cool; refrigerate several hours or overnight. Drizzle with warmed red raspberry jam, if desired. Cover; refrigerate leftovers. 8 servings.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

Lefse, my husband would eat all 5 quarts of this, giving thanks to you all the time!

I guess the favorite that I make is my Killer Cheesecake, posted some months ago under this same topic and title.


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, here is mine, its alot of work but it is worth it!

French Silk Pie

Pie Crust:
1 1/2 cups graham crackers 
1/4 cup sugar 
1/3 cup melted unsalted butter 

Pie Filling:
1 cup unsalted butter (chilled) 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
4 ounces unsweetened chocolate, melted and cooled 
2 teaspoons vanilla 
4 eggs 

Whipped Cream and Chocolate Topping:
1 cup heavy cream 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/2 ounce unsweetened chocolate 
6 tablespoons hershey chocolate syrup 

Crust: 
Make crumbs out of the graham crackers (about 12- 15 crackers) until you have fine crumbs. Mix crust ingredients in a mixing bowl with a mixer on low speed, hands or a fork, until you have a consitancy of course meal. Press into a 9 inch pie pan. Bake at 375 degrees for 8- 10 minutes.

Filling: 
With an electric mixer cream the butter with the sugar. If the butter starts to break down and seperate rechill for 5- 15 minutes. Add the cooled chocolate and measured vanilla. Add one egg at a time beating for 5 minutes in between (this is 'silk' pie afterall). After the last egg the mixture should be VERY smooth. Move the mixture into the graham cracker pie crust.

Topping:
Whip cream until it just starts to stiffen. Add the vanilla and sugar and beat until peaks form and hold. Top the pie with the whipped cream.
Drizzle the chocolate syrup on top of the pie in a random pattern.
Grate the unsweetened chocolate on top of the pie.

Finishing:
Chill the pie for 3- 24 hours.

enjoy!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't remember if I've posted this before, but here goes again!  This is so rich and creamy, and even tho the recipe calls it a 'custard', it's more like a reallly dense pudding - 


TRIPLE CHOCOLATE CUSTARD



1 1/2 cups sugar 
3/4 cup cocoa powder (recommended: Dutch-process) 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
1/8 teaspoon coarse salt 
3 cups whole milk 
3 cups half-and-half 
3 ounces bittersweet chocolate 
2 tablespoons vanilla extract 
3 ounces white chocolate, chopped 

In a mixing bowl, whisk together the sugar, cocoa, cornstarch, and salt. In a thin stream, whisk in the milk until smooth. In a thin stream, whisk in the half-and-half until smooth. Strain the mixture through a fine sieve into a saucepan. Over medium heat, whisking the mixture constantly, bring to a boil. Boil gently for 2 minutes. Turn off the heat and stir in the bittersweet chocolate and vanilla. Fill a large bowl with ice cubes, rest the saucepan on top, and add cold water to cover the ice cubes. Let the mixture cool, stirring frequently, about 15 minutes. Fold in the white chocolate and pour the mixture into 1-cup ramekins, cups, or mugs. Refrigerate until well chilled. The recipe can be made up to 2 days in advance. Serve cold.


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 7, 2005)

marmalady, that sounds good! I agree though, that is more of a pudding, no eggs so its not a custard. I think I may try this soon.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 7, 2005)

This is one of my favorites. A may make one this afternoon since I have everything for it.


Slow Cooker Hot Fudge Sundae Cake 
Makes: 6 servings 
Total Time: 3hrs. 25min. 
Prep: 15min. 
Cook: 2hrs. 30min. 
Cool: 40min. 
(Total time will vary with appliance & setting) 

1C. all purpose flour 
1/2C. granulated sugar 
2Tbsp. baking cocoa 
2tsp. baking powder 
1/2tsp. salt 
1/2C. milk 
2Tbsp. vegetable oil 
1tsp. vanilla 
1/2C. chopped nuts(optional) 
3/4C. packed brown sugar 
1/4C. baking cocoa 
1 1/2C. hot water 

Spray inside of 2 to 3 1/2 quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Mix flour, granulated sugar, 2Tbsp. cocoa, baking powder, & salt in a medium bowl. Stir in milk, oil, & vanilla until smooth. Stir in nuts. Spread batter evenly in slow cooker. 

Mix brown sugar & 1/4C. cocoa in small bowl. Stir in hot water until smooth. Pour evenly over batter in slow cooker. 

Cover & cook on high heat setting 2 hours to 2 1/2 hours or unti toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. 

Turn off slow cooker. Let cake stand uncovered 30-40 minutes to cool slightly before serving. Spoon warm cake into dessert dishes. Spoon sauce over top. Serve with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream if desired.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 7, 2005)

I am so thankful you all found this thread.  I knew it'd be moved to here and voi la, it has been.

These desserts sound like heaven on earth.
I am copying them all for when my dang kitchen is done, and I have the worlds biggest celebration, I'll have to decide which of them to make.

I am a pie lover too.
Much more so than a cake eater.
But cake is good and I won't turn down a piece of it.

Keep'em comin now!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 8, 2005)

Notice how manyof them are chocolate, too!  

This is one of my fave pies - 

 Pear and Almond Tart

 1 prepared pie crust
 1/2 cup almond paste (half of an 8-ounce can)
 3 ripe Bosc pears, peeled, cored and sliced
 1/3 cup sugar
 1 egg
 2 teaspoons flour
 1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
 1/4 cup buttermilk or whipping cream

 Optional Almond Crunch Topping

 1/3 cup slivered almonds
 1/4 cup granulated sugar
 1/3 cup crystallized ginger

 Preheat oven to 325 degrees on convection bake. Place the pie crust in a 10-inch tart pan with removable bottom and trim to fit pan. Crumble almond paste over bottom. Arrange pears decoratively on top of almond paste. 

 In a small bowl, combine the sugar, egg, flour, vanilla and buttermilk. Pour over tart. Prepare optional Almond Crunch Topping by combining ingredients in a food processor, pulsing several times to coarsely chop the almonds and ginger. Sprinkle over top of pears. Or, omit the topping and sprinkle with 1 tablespoon granulated sugar. 

 Bake tart for 45 minutes. Allow to cool 15 minutes before slicing and serving. Tart also can be refrigerated and served cold. 

 Makes 1 tart.


----------



## Caine (Jan 8, 2005)

I buy a lot of bananas, and I have a lot of them get over ripe, so I make a lot of banana bread. I have a basic recipe for the banana bread, then I add different things to provide variety and make it interesting and/or unusual.

*Basic Banand Bread*

3 over ripe bananas, smashed
2 eggs, beaten
2 cups all puprose flour
1/2 cup turbanado sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease and sugar a glass loaf pan. Mix the bananas and eggs together in the kitchen-aid. Sift the flour, baking soda, and salt together, add to banana and egg mixturre, and beat until smooth.

Then I will add any kind of nuts; sliced almonds, chopped walnuts, chopped pecans, chopped macadamias, or mixed macadamias and cahsews. For something different, I will skip the nuts and add some type of fruit that compliments banana, such as diced strawberries or chopped dates. I especailly enjoy serving these with an omelette or a fritatta for brunch.


----------



## Caine (Jan 8, 2005)

Because I live in the strawberry capital of the world, I am always  finding new ways to serve strawberries for dessert. One of my favorites is to make a basic yellow or a decadent chocolate cake in a tiara pan, fill the indentation with sliced strawbberries, and top it with frresh whipped cream.


----------



## amber (Jan 8, 2005)

DigitalAether said:
			
		

> OK, here is mine, its alot of work but it is worth it!
> 
> French Silk Pie
> 
> I just made this and it's chilling in the fridge.  Looks very "silky", almost like a chocolate mousse.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 8, 2005)

Caine, I showed your pic to my daughter, who turned up her nose and stated that she doesn't like chocolate cake anymore.

This cannot be my child.

Wish I could get strawberries that looked that yummy.  I've never heard of a tiara pan before?  Easy to find?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't possibly name a favorite desert.  It depends on so many things, like the climate of the day, what it is served with, the mood I'm in, whether or not  it can be made without sugar, etc.

Some favorites are ice cream: french vanilla, strawberry-cheesecake, maplenut, butter pecan, strawberry, and of course there has to be toppings such as apple pie filling, fresh strawberries, bluebrries, whipped cream, hot fudge, etc.

Cake:  Must be light and super moist.  Prefer a good yellow or devil's food cake, or a great carrot cake, with homemade buttercream or cream cheese icing.

Love quickbreads such as the famous Audio Bananna Bread, Spice bread, zuchini bread, etc.

But I think that fresh fruit, especially berries of all kinds with a bit of milk or cream and Splenda, or mellons such as cantaloupe, kasaba, watermellon, or honeydew make my absolute favorite deserts.

And I'm a sucker for pies of all kinds, and puddings, and jello, and cheese filled pastries.  I used to love jelly-filled bismarcs (jelly-filled doughnuts for you Californians).  And the sticky-buns they made it my grade school were insanely good (back in the 60's everything was made in the school kitchen by people who knew how to cook).

I want a new body, one that can eat anything and remain healthy and strong.  This body I have is desert challenged.  But I remember what those decadent sweets tasted like.  And I can still eat the berries and melons.  

Goodweed of the North


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 9, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> DigitalAether said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caine (Jan 9, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Wish I could get strawberries that looked that yummy.



That is the benefit of having the farm, and the fruit stand, about 1/2 mile down the road. The farmers around here always keep the biggest and sweetest strawberies for their roadside stands. The less desireable ones go to the supermarkets, and the inferior ones go to the commercial packagers.



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> I've never heard of a tiara pan before?  Easy to find?


Impossible to find now, from what I understand. They were designed by Ekco specifically for Duncan Hines, who came up with several different recipes using their cake mixes and the tiara pans. I have two of them, and have had them since the mid 80s, so they are pretty banged up, but they still work. The finished cake reminded me so much of a larger version of those individual "shortcake" cups that Hostess tries to pawn off on the public, that adding the strawberries and whipped cream was a no-brainer.   

This is what the pan looks like, empty!






Because you asked, I did some Google research on the Tiara pans and found several of the old Duncan Hines recipes listed, as well as some creative ideas of others, so thanks, I just may try them when I run out of ideas of my own.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 10, 2005)

Caine, what city/state/town do you live in that you have such easy access to the strawberry's you describe?
Also, I have seen these pans many times in various thrift stores I've ventured into over many years and never knew their purpose.  Wish now I'd have grabbed one of them as my memory tells me they were from 45¢-$1.99 in price.  I've picked them up and looked at them and wondered, what on earth you do with these type pans.  Now, I'm on a mission.

If I had to choose a desert that was my all time favorite, I am not sure I could have really done that.  I know I put up the To Die For/Triple Chocolate Mess recipe, but seeing that I'm not that huge a desert person, I could name several that I'd love to have after a wonderful meal at a fabulous restaurant.  I also love apple pie and cheesecakes.  If I was in a virtual restaurant right now and someone came around with a desert cart, I wonder what I'd pick if anything.  Like someone else said, depends on many variables.


----------



## Caine (Jan 10, 2005)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> Caine, what city/state/town do you live in that you have such easy access to the strawberry's you describe?


I live just outside Oxnard, California, the strawberry capital of the world. http://www.strawberry-fest.org/

Most people don't know this, but we get two crops of strawberries every year, so you can get fresh strawberries here all year around, but the best ones are the first crop, which they usually start picking in April.


----------



## Kitty in Beautiful South (Jan 10, 2005)

Caine said:
			
		

> Because I live in the strawberry capital of the world, I am always  finding new ways to serve strawberries for dessert. One of my favorites is to make a basic yellow or a decadent chocolate cake in a tiara pan, fill the indentation with sliced strawbberries, and top it with frresh whipped cream.



My favorite today:


                  Apple Skillet Cake

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1 1/2           cups  all-purpose flour
  1                cup  sugar
  1           teaspoon  baking soda
  1           teaspoon  salt
  1           teaspoon  vanilla
  1                cup  pecans -- chopped
  1              large  egg -- slightly beaten
     3/4           cup  vegetable oil
     1/2           cup  buttermilk
  2              large  apples -- peeled and sliced thin

Preheat oven to 350.  Grease cast iron 10" skillet with shortening.  Sift dry ingredients together, and mix  all by hand.  Dough will be stiff.  Press into pan.  Bake on top shelf of oven about an hour until it turns loose from sides.  Test with toothpick in center for doneness.

Description:
  "Lea Schwartz's recipe 1999"
Yield:
  "10 slices"


----------



## marmalady (Jan 11, 2005)

Kitty!  Good to hear from you!   That recipe sounds yummy!  I wonder what would happen if you did it like an upside down cake, and just layered the apples before you put the dough in the skillet?


----------



## Kitty in Beautiful South (Jan 11, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Kitty!  Good to hear from you!   That recipe sounds yummy!  I wonder what would happen if you did it like an upside down cake, and just layered the apples before you put the dough in the skillet?



Marmelady--Have not tried it that way, but why not?


----------



## crewsk (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is another favorite that is quick & easy. Plus, you can play with it some. I have one in the oven now & I used a German chocolate cake mix.

Peanut Butter Cake

1 box yellow cake mix
2 eggs
1C water
1/2C creamy or crunchy peanut butter*

Mix together cake mix, eggs, water, & peanut butter in large bowl of electric mixer. Mix for 5 minutes on medium speed. Turn into greased 9X13 1/3 inch tube pan**. Bake in 350 F oven for 50-55 minutes. Cool 10 minutes on wire rack. Remove from pan & cool completely. This recipe will make 36 cupcakes.

Recipe by Margaret Kelly of the Volunteer Auxiliary at Baptist Medical Center Easley. 

*I use closer to 3/4C peanut butter
**I bake mine in a bundt pan

Most of the time I just use a plain powdered sugar glaze on the cake. I have melted peanut  butter & added to the glaze also. If I am taking the cake somewhere or just want to add a special touch, I sprinkle chopped peanuts on top before the glaze sets.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 11, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Can't remember if I've posted this before, but here goes again!  This is so rich and creamy, and even tho the recipe calls it a 'custard', it's more like a reallly dense pudding -
> 
> 
> TRIPLE CHOCOLATE CUSTARD
> ...



yum, this'll have to be the accompaniment for the KK bread pudding I make for Valentines.  Gad this sounds soooooo rich and heavenly. :!:



			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> Here is another favorite that is quick & easy. Plus, you can play with it some. I have one in the oven now & I used a German chocolate cake mix.
> 
> Peanut Butter Cake
> 
> ...



this sounds so easy and so good, I like the simplicity of it and it doesn't sound overly sweet either.  Good job for posting it!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 11, 2005)

Caine said:
			
		

> LEFSElover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's exactly where I figured you lived.  I lived in Camarillo for 8 years and worked the Strawberry Festival for many of those years.  It's a great time for sure.  Living in Camarillo, we have/had lot's of strawberry fields too. Those long stem huge ones are wonderful.


----------

